# Nintendo Announces New 2DS XL



## Jake (Apr 27, 2017)

Nintendo has just announced the new 2DS XL, set to release in the US on July 28th for the price of $149.99






https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/857771492297252868

Personally I love it. I probably won't be picking it up, but I always was a fan of the 2DS despite almost everyone hating on it. This is just a much more improved design, which I really like.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 27, 2017)

Crap, you beat me to it. Lol.

I'm quite excited for this news! As I am not a switch fan at all, this could mean a longer lifespan for the 3DS. Not confirmed but it's certainly pointing it in the right direction. The design is really nice and if I didn't already have a 3DS, I'd consider this handheld. I like how it finally folds and can protect the screen better than the regular 2DS.


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I'm quite excited for this news! As I am not a switch fan at all, this could mean a longer lifespan for the 3DS. Not confirmed but it's certainly pointing it in the right direction. The design is really nice and if I didn't already have a 3DS, I'd consider this handheld. I like how it finally folds and can protect the screen better than the regular 2DS.



That's what I thought too, but then I remembered they did the same with the DS when releasing the DSi XL lol.

But I totally get you on the other front, if I didn't have a 3DS I would totally snap one up in an instant. I actually really love the design. The circle pad on my current 3DS is in the middle of breaking, so I am actually looking for another 3DS to use, so I may actually end up buying one of these.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 27, 2017)

This looks pretty good and the price is great too. If my 3DS ever breaks (hope not), this seems like the best bet.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 27, 2017)

Jake said:


> That's what I thought too, but then I remembered they did the same with the DS when releasing the DSi XL lol.
> 
> But I totally get you on the other front, if I didn't have a 3DS I would totally snap one up in an instant. I actually really love the design. The circle pad on my current 3DS is in the middle of breaking, so I am actually looking for another 3DS to use, so I may actually end up buying one of these.



Oh crap, you're right. Welp, there goes hoping. It'll be interesting to see how much longer the 3DS has. Maybe they'll release some new games for it? The extra circle pad didn't really get many games to use it so now is a good time to make it actually useful? 

You definitely should pick one up, especially if you don't care about the 3D (though, who does?) I can't believe the price difference for just 3D vs no 3D.


----------



## Zireael (Apr 27, 2017)

This is great, honestly. It's basically the N3DSXL without the 3D gimmick, and at a far better price as a result. I personally never use the 3D feature so to me it feels like wasted money, had this been around sooner I would've definitely picked this up over the N3DSXL. It looks much slimmer too, that design is sleek and I'm really enjoying that blue/black colour scheme.

It's hard to say where they're going next with the 3/2DS but I'm actually surprised they're still releasing revised editions of the consoles, I really thought the N3DS would be the last of them. Sometimes I feel it's more rewarding to wait with Nintendo's consoles because of this, they release so many iterations of the same device, and I always end up kicking myself for buying earlier models just to play the games sooner. Granted the 3DS has had a fantastic library of games since launch and a long lifespan so it's not really much of a loss, but either way, this new model is definitely my favourite of the lot.


----------



## nostalgibra (Apr 27, 2017)

I don't need it - my 3ds XL of 2 and half years is still working great - but I waaaaaaaant it. ;-; I have the card reader and everything, but I envy that Amiibo functionality on the screen like with the new 3ds. And smaller versions of things is always more fun.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 27, 2017)

I think they're cute! I'd buy one if I didn't already have a 3DS.


----------



## Envy (Apr 27, 2017)

I almost thought this had to be a topic that was bumped from April Fool's Day. "_New_ _2_DS _XL_". Lol. It's so contrived, it's like a parody of itself.

I'm sure it's a nice system and all, but my 3DS from 2011 is doing just fine.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks like a fine idea for people who like to pick up systems late.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 27, 2017)

If you look at the front of the New 2DS XL, you'll notice a suspiciously tiny and long cover flap, next to the headphone jack. In there, you could probably fit one game card in it, but there's still quite a lot of room for something else...

...I have a great feeling it could be the new microSD card slot location. Every New 3DS model had you remove the back cover with a specific screwdriver, just to access to that tiny card.


----------



## Flare (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm honestly surprised, it looks great!
Seems great it's the same as the New 3DS XL, only that the 3D slider is removed and is at a lower price.


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Oh crap, you're right. Welp, there goes hoping. It'll be interesting to see how much longer the 3DS has. Maybe they'll release some new games for it? The extra circle pad didn't really get many games to use it so now is a good time to make it actually useful?
> 
> You definitely should pick one up, especially if you don't care about the 3D (though, who does?) I can't believe the price difference for just 3D vs no 3D.



The 3DS still has Fire Emblem Warriors coming to it (which is also available on the Switch, too). There's also the near inevitable chance we'll get the localized version of Monster Hunter Double Cross, which makes use of the second circle pad.

Also, Nintendo of Australia just released a PR, we get it June 15th for $199.95. Pretty good price since a new 3DS XL is $249.95 and this is basically that minus the 3D. Probably will end up picking that sleek blue and black combo!


----------



## radical6 (Apr 28, 2017)

oh thank god its not that stupid flat shape again


----------



## Garrett (Apr 28, 2017)

I like it. I have an​ original 2DS as I don't like 3D (I get motion sickness easily) and this new one looks great!


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2017)

If I didn't have a N3DSXL I would definitely be tempted by this. 

The timing of it is rather interesting, being post-Switch and all.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 28, 2017)

It's taken on a more "interesting" shape to say the least, either way I wont be getting one. I already have a N3ds(XL)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 28, 2017)

It looks really cool but I already have a new 3ds which I like more because of the cover plates.


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 28, 2017)

Wow that looks so cool! I really hate that stylus placement, though.

I saw another version of this new console that looks even cooler, so I'll be looking into this in a little while. Maybe I need a new 2DS XL!


----------



## Soigne (Apr 28, 2017)

Is the white/orange variant only available in certain areas? NA only has the black/blue in their video & on their website, which is disappointing.


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> It's taken on a more "interesting" shape to say the least, either way I wont be getting one. I already have a N3ds(XL)



It actually reminds me a lot of the Switch. When I first saw it on Twitter before I looked at anything about it, I thought it was a Switch-mini type of thing. I really like the modern look, though!



Roh said:


> Is the white/orange variant only available in certain areas? NA only has the black/blue in their video & on their website, which is disappointing.


Japan and Australia are getting both, whilst NA is only, for now, getting the black one. White consoles don't really sell well in NA so they usually skip them there.


----------



## P.K. (Apr 28, 2017)

I love the design of it. I was never too fond of the 2DS because it looks like a slice of toast despite its cheaper price. It sounds shallow but I like being able to close and shut my 3DS. 

I might actually buy it in the event my 3DS XL decides to croak. Some of the buttons aren't as responsive as before. And I'd like to enjoy the amiibo functionality in the future. It's just not worth it for me to buy the reader.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Apr 28, 2017)

I guess I should be happy that they're still making varients of the system, but I already have four 3DSes, including a N3DS and N3DS XL.

This one does look kinda cute, though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2017)

Good thing they made the new 2DS XL to be a clamshell model like the 3DS models and not like the original 2DS.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 28, 2017)

Nice design, but I still don't see the point in it. I think the only thing that ever attracted me about the 2DS is the difference in price, but will an XL cost as much as a normal 3DS now?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 28, 2017)

I thought they would be done with 3DS varients, but clearly not!

If I didn't already have a new 3DS, I would definitely consider buying one! I love the modernized and sleeek design as well as the fact that you can actually close it! It's literally the new 3DS XL except lacking the 3D feature which I assume most people do not use.

Is there any news on a UK price? $150 is around ?116 but VAT is also included with it too.


----------



## HHoney (Apr 28, 2017)

I think I've had each of the models - 3DS, N3DS, 2DS.

I never use the 3D feature so the 2DS being sturdy and lightweight has been my favorite.

I used to recommend the 2DS to AC players who needed a system to play only AC but when the Amiibo cards came out and the NFC readers became expensive it no longer made sense for new players to get a 2DS.

The 2DS has the crispest screen resolution - and the latest 2DS models seem to be even clearer than my original 2DS - it seems they have been making improvements and thus new 2DSXL should be even better!
The N3DS has been too heavy for me to play island tours so I've been playing on my 2DS lately and loving how lightweight it is.

My biggest complaint on the N3DS is the placement of the micro SD card.
Seriously? Screwed in?! 

If anyone can find info on the 2DSXL having an easier to remove microSD card I'll be ready to gladly trade in my N3DSXL.

This is seriously exciting news - maybe only 2DS owners can really see how great this is. 
I want a lighter more portable system with a hinge so I can put it in my pocket or bag!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 28, 2017)

All I can say is:

1: The 3DS is not dead

2: It can open and close

3: It has the color schemes of the Astro Series and the refurbished Black and Blue. But where's Red and Black?


----------



## Loriii (Apr 28, 2017)

I'll eventually get it just to see what the fuss is all about even though I almost never play without 3D. I have pink/white 2DS that still looks new after three years because I've only played it like less than 20 hours, then another crystal red which is still unopened. I'm quite intrigue with the new 2DS XL. I'll probably have fun playing DQ VIII on that (game doesn't have 3D). I like the design, to be honest.


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey look, it actually bends!


----------



## mintellect (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm very glad it can open and close now, but since I have 3 3Ds' already, I won't be getting it


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 28, 2017)

It looks super cute, and the price is pretty good. 
I'd probably pick one up if I didn't already have a 3DS XL and a New 3DS XL


----------



## Espurr (Apr 28, 2017)

_So... so sleek...
I want one...  but...  money..._


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 28, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Crap, you beat me to it. Lol.
> 
> I'm quite excited for this news! As I am not a switch fan at all, this could mean a longer lifespan for the 3DS. Not confirmed but it's certainly pointing it in the right direction. The design is really nice and if I didn't already have a 3DS, I'd consider this handheld. I like how it finally folds and can protect the screen better than the regular 2DS.



My thoughts 

But I just bought the N3DS because my old one finally broke, so its a little too late to consider this lol. I quite like the colour schemes though.


----------



## brutalitea (Apr 28, 2017)

Wait so if the 2DS also folds now.... what's the difference between a 2DS and a 3DS?

I'm hope this means they're not discontinuing the DS line. I much prefer the handheld over the Switch.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Apr 28, 2017)

Like most people it seems, I actually like this and I don't use the 3D anyway. I think Nintendo would have made a lot more money if they released one of these with the new 3DS at the same time, most people already have the new 3DS if they were going to get one. 

The only thing I don't like is that it's an XL. My hands are way too small for it and it's just awkward to use.


----------



## Weiland (Apr 28, 2017)

I really like the design. As Etika said, "it's sexy!"


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 29, 2017)

Tae said:


> Wait so if the 2DS also folds now.... what's the difference between a 2DS and a 3DS?
> 
> I'm hope this means they're not discontinuing the DS line. I much prefer the handheld over the Switch.



Looks like the only remaining difference is the 3D capability on the 3D ones. At a $50 RRP difference in $AUD for the basic models ($199.95 for 2DS XL and $249.95 for New 3DS XL), I would choose to buy the New 3DS XL as I love using the 3D feature.

But each to their own


----------



## Introvert (Apr 29, 2017)

I'll hopefully be picking it up. I'd like to go back to a larger screen (i have the new 3ds that came with HHD) and it looks sleek. I rarely use the 3D on my current one anyways. Might as well snag it for the decent price and the color...


----------



## DivaCrossing (Apr 29, 2017)

Honestly, if I didn't have the 3ds already I'd probably be preordering it at this point. The 3ds has been going on for a long time, and it's been doing so well. I'm very glad. This will hopefully keep the 3ds going as well with the release of this new handheld.


----------



## noctibloom (Apr 29, 2017)

Honestly, this is a fantastic option for a second New 3DS. Even a first! I don't use the 3D feature often, and I really like the buttons being colored like that. Plus, the microSD is way more accessible.


----------



## Laureline (Apr 29, 2017)

If and when my purple 3ds dies, I will probably pick this up. I honestly never use the 3d feature. If the 2ds wasn't how it is I would've picked it up, but now there's the xl!


----------



## cIementine (Apr 29, 2017)

i like the design, it's a lot more sleek than the 3DSxl i have right now. i don't think i'll be buying it, but if i didn't have a 3DS or my current one broke i'd definitely go for the white one.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 29, 2017)

Really it kinda just looks like a flimsier new 3DS XL with a Pokemon Black2/White2 color scheme, lol.
I really do like the way it looks in terms of color, but I'm not a huge fan about how the hinges look, where the volume is and how it's more rectangular than squared. I feel like these are going to break a lot easier, but that might just be me, who knows, maybe the hinges are made of an indestructible force, but I really don't like the look of them. I can see this being a lot more appealing than the old 2DS(What were they thinking with how that was built I'll never no) with the _HINGED SCREEN AND ALL_. Major improvement over the old 2DS but I'll stick with my regular N3DS XL until it busts.

I may get one though, if I can get a capture easily modded onto it.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Apr 29, 2017)

Tae said:


> Wait so if the 2DS also folds now.... what's the difference between a 2DS and a 3DS?
> 
> I'm hope this means they're not discontinuing the DS line. I much prefer the handheld over the Switch.



The...3d feature?


----------



## himeki (Apr 29, 2017)

tad pointless, but i'm digging that orange/white style! though honestly, it works out to be the exact same price as what i paid for my n3ds back on launch haha


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 29, 2017)

I think it's a great idea, and I like how it looks, as well as the convenient price of it, but why did they go with the clamshell design again? I thought the point of the 2DS, besides having no 3D features and being cheaper, was to not have a hinge, and being sturdier than the 3DS, so that way people(especially kids) were less likely to break it.

I probably won't be buying this, I'm fine with my regular 2DS.


----------



## HHoney (Apr 30, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I think it's a great idea, and I like how it looks, as well as the convenient price of it, but why did they go with the clamshell design again? I thought the point of the 2DS, besides having no 3D features and being cheaper, was to not have a hinge, and being sturdier than the 3DS, so that way people(especially kids) were less likely to break it.
> 
> I probably won't be buying this, I'm fine with my regular 2DS.



I believe they may keep the solid body 2DS for sale - this will be a lightweight foldable N3DS equivalent.

They are reaching a certain demographic - users who never use the 3D - like most users who play Animal Crossing perhaps as I've seen all the polls - no one on here uses the 3D for AC except maybe once in awhile


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 30, 2017)

Well... this is a little disappointing. I've had the old 3DS since it came out until just a month or two ago. It started to act like it was going to die, so I looked into getting a New one. I wanted an XL, but they were far to expensive, even for a used one ($200+), so I just paid $100 for a used New 3DS (not an XL) with dents and stuff in it because it was the best price I could find. I would have very happily paid $50 more for this 2DS XL instead... it's very nice.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 30, 2017)

Just an attempt for them to increase profits. Basically a New 3DS XL with rounded corners and without the 3D. Yay?


----------



## keely-skies (Apr 30, 2017)

OMG!!! O^O" so.. Nintendo is making an New 2ds XL, plus its only 149.99$.... wow!! it looks like a New 3ds XL but round ends. Cool!!  i'm thinking of getting it! XD


----------



## Pinkbell (Apr 30, 2017)

Neat! If I  had funds I pick this one up.


----------



## keely-skies (Apr 30, 2017)

O MY GOD! It's everywhere! XD


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 2, 2017)

*Sigh* What a shock! Who didn't see this coming? -_-

They've clearly ran out of ideas. Maybe one day they'll come out with some different and decent again.


----------



## Justin (May 2, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> *Sigh* What a shock! Who didn't see this coming? -_-
> 
> They've clearly ran out of ideas. Maybe one day they'll come out with some different and decent again.



I think they just did that about two months ago.


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 2, 2017)

That's pretty interesting. I like the design. Does it play the new 3ds games or not? I want to play Fire Emblem Warriors, but I'm not really a fan of the Switch. Why can't they just make a regular size new 3ds? I don't like the larger ones.


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> That's pretty interesting. I like the design. Does it play the new 3ds games or not? I want to play Fire Emblem Warriors, but I'm not really a fan of the Switch. Why can't they just make a regular size new 3ds? I don't like the larger ones.



Yes it will play new 3DS games (basically just Xenoblade). Not sure if you're saying it because you think the Warriors title runs poorly on regular 3DS, but FE Warriors isn't a new 3DS exclusive.
There also is a regular sized new 3DS.


----------



## RedRum2514 (May 2, 2017)

I really like the design to it, and personally wish the New 3DS XL had the same design, but I won't consider buying it since its $200 here in Australia and for $1 more ($47 if a game Bundle) I could get a 3DS...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> I think they just did that about two months ago.



well.. assuming you mean the switch, while the switch is different I don't personally think its decent... way to expensive here and didn't live up to my expectations, way to cheap and flimsy, only reason it sold was because of BOTW imo


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 2, 2017)

Justin said:


> I think they just did that about two months ago.



If you're talking about the switch then no, they didn't. Its the same as everything else they've brought out over the years but just built differently. Because of this it's not decent either. 

This is just my opinion but I'm sure other people out there will agree.


----------



## Justin (May 2, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> If you're talking about the switch then no, they didn't. Its the same as everything else they've brought out over the years but just built differently. Because of this it's not decent either.
> 
> This is just my opinion but I'm sure other people out there will agree.



What would you like to see from them that you would consider to be different or new? I find the hybrid concept and detachable controllers to be the most unique thing Nintendo has put out since the Wii a decade ago.


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 4, 2017)

Jake said:


> Yes it will play new 3DS games (basically just Xenoblade). Not sure if you're saying it because you think the Warriors title runs poorly on regular 3DS, but FE Warriors isn't a new 3DS exclusive.
> There also is a regular sized new 3DS.



Really? I thought Fire Emblem Warriors was for the New 3ds. It mentions it on Gamestop's website, but when I tried looking on Nintendo's website, I could only find the switch version. 
http://www.gamestop.com/nintendo-3ds/games/fire-emblem-warriors/142062


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Really? I thought Fire Emblem Warriors was for the New 3ds. It mentions it on Gamestop's website, but when I tried looking on Nintendo's website, I could only find the switch version.
> http://www.gamestop.com/nintendo-3ds/games/fire-emblem-warriors/142062



Damn, I thought it was going to be on regular 3DS as well, but I just looked at it and it does seem to be a new 3DS exclusive. I played HW Legends on the regular 3DS XL and I never had an issue with it. Seems like a bad pitch, sales wise, for it to be a new 3DS exclusive (the game wasn't unplayable on the 3DS anyway), but I guess they're trying to make the Switch version the superior version


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 5, 2017)

Yeah, it is annoying.  Well, at least this 2ds will play the new 3ds games. I might consider getting one. Though the galaxy one does look cooler.


----------



## MishMeesh (May 7, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting one. I really like the look of it, and I don't care about playing games in 3D. I still haven't upgraded to a New 3DS, and have games with amiibo functionality that I would like to use (I have the external amiibo reader thing but it's such a pain in the butt to use, I hate it.) Plus I have some games that suffer somewhat in performance from the lesser processing power. I figure I can pick up the New 2DS XL, do a system transfer, and sell my 3DS and only be maybe $100 down.


----------



## Blue Cup (May 7, 2017)

Look upon it people, this is the 3DS' dying form.



MaddisonGamer6 said:


> well.. assuming you mean the switch, while the switch is different I don't personally think its decent... way to expensive here and didn't live up to my expectations, way to cheap and flimsy, *only reason it sold was because of BOTW imo*









I mean no disrespect, and I know that the Switch is pretty expensive depending on where you live in the world, but the bolded is very, very wrong. It's the same argument that is brought up even now in the face of Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, and it is wrong each and every time. The Switch is selling because it has great games AND is a beautiful and versatile piece of tech. Not to mention, it's replacing the Wii U and the 3DS. 

The Switch is selling because it is an attractive and well built piece of technology who's future is looking brighter and brighter with every passing week. In stark comparison to the Wii U, which people either confused for a OG Wii accessory or saw that the tech was needlessly clunky and unappealing, the Switch is the exact opposite.


----------



## N e s s (May 7, 2017)

Basically the handheld for people who can't afford a switch.

Which, is exactly my position right now. Sign me up!


----------



## Rory&Easton (May 7, 2017)

omg another one? ugh


----------



## lars708 (May 8, 2017)

I was really surprised that they made another 3DS system but I guess there's still a market for it? I'm not going to buy it because I already have a Switch which really is superior. The fact that you can take Mario Kart 8 Deluxe anywhere is just the best thing ever!


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2017)

I legit do not understand the point of this but if they think it works, good for them I guess.


----------



## luantoine12 (May 12, 2017)

I have a question, I'd like your insight on that.

I have currently the oldest 3ds and it's not in the best condition. If they are going to release another new nintendo ds, does that mean that there will still be games for nintendo ds for example the next animal crossing or do you think it'll only  be available for switch (the future games) or both switch and the ds if that makes sense.


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2017)

luantoine12 said:


> I have a question, I'd like your insight on that.
> 
> I have currently the oldest 3ds and it's not in the best condition. If they are going to release another new nintendo ds, does that mean that there will still be games for nintendo ds for example the next animal crossing or do you think it'll only  be available for switch (the future games) or both switch and the ds if that makes sense.



There's still games coming out for the 3DS for sure, but whether the unannounced ones are quality or not, who knows. There's both arguments for and against the theory behind the new 2DS XL releasing trying to keep the 3DS line alive or not. Personally I think you're better off without getting one unless there are any upcoming games you are interested it. There's still a few 3DS games to be released that I want, so I'll probably pick one up. But if there isn't really anything that interests you, then there isn't much point.

As for whether or not they'll make good games for the 3DS such as Animal Crossing, no one really knows. Personally I don't think we'll see any more main series games release on the 3DS (except maybe Pokemon), but it's anyone's guess honestly. I'd say wait a month for E3 and see what they reveal.


----------



## luantoine12 (May 12, 2017)

Jake said:


> There's still games coming out for the 3DS for sure, but whether the unannounced ones are quality or not, who knows. There's both arguments for and against the theory behind the new 2DS XL releasing trying to keep the 3DS line alive or not. Personally I think you're better off without getting one unless there are any upcoming games you are interested it. There's still a few 3DS games to be released that I want, so I'll probably pick one up. But if there isn't really anything that interests you, then there isn't much point.
> 
> As for whether or not they'll make good games for the 3DS such as Animal Crossing, no one really knows. Personally I don't think we'll see any more main series games release on the 3DS (except maybe Pokemon), but it's anyone's guess honestly. I'd say wait a month for E3 and see what they reveal.



Good idea, I will wait E3 and then I will decide !!
Thanks for your message


----------



## HHoney (May 18, 2017)

FYI - went to my local GameStop and on that particular night the employees were Nintendo gamers (why is this so rare?)

GameStop is doing pre-orders for the black/blue Nintendo 2DSXL.

They also have a "secret" SKU - color has not been revealed but you can pre-order it.

I know this is interesting to .5 people here but wanted you to know


----------



## ceremony (May 23, 2017)

It looks really nice. I love my 3DSXL but the left joystick's button broke off a while ago, and the right bumper sticks when it's humid because I got Italian dressing in it 2 years ago, which causes my villager in New Leaf to always run.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

Well, looks way better like the original 2ds and that you can actually hold and play it, lol. The original looked like some derpy Sega copy.


----------

